# Golden in Wayne, NJ ----Update----



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Here's more info on Ginger *and *Molly. 
Ginger is 8 and Molly a small poodle, is 7, they have always been together and Wayne Animal Shelter would like to adopt them out that way. 
Ginger came from a breeder, and W.A.S. is looking for more info on that.
Molly had extreme separation anxiety when we took Ginger for her little photo shoot. She also looks a bit scruffy looking so they were going to get the groomer to stop by and make her look more lady like. Going to try to get them together tomorrow or after Molly gets groomed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Ginger is beautiful. Hope she and Molly can find a home together.
Is this the same shelter that MAX is at?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yep. Same place. I've also notified GRRI which I'm a part of now, to see what they can do as far as a 2 for 1 deal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Do you mean two for one with Ginger and Molly or with Ginger and Max?
Confused!

Glad you are a part of GRRI!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

2 separate cases....Max, the GR/GS mix that is on pheno.
Ginger & Molly, the GR and Poodle.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they find a home together. I don't think I could ever go in to adopt a dog, know that they have bonded with another, and separate them.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! I sure hope they get a home, together! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I too am hoping that Ginger and Molly get a home together

and I hope that Max on pheno gets saved, too.

Here is GRRI that WLR joined
http://www.dogsaver.org/grri/


----------

